# Hi again and a little disappointed



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi all. I'm the newbie from Maryland w/friesians. I can't believe not 1 person has greeted me!  We recently bought our own farm and I miss all my stable buddies. Thought this would be a great place to make new friends and possibly find someone in the area who likes trail riding. I've never showed but am considering dressage (I need a goal to force me to consistantly train my horses :wink: ). There was a girl at my old stable who was starting dressage and I used to follow her around the arena. I couldn't believe how hard it was to make my horse go in a straight line :x . Oh well, I hope to hear from you guys.


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey jpost, I'm Sorry







that you havn't been formally welcomed to the forum! I havn't been on much lately and usually only fleetingly so a BIG HELLO from New Zealand and








to the








forum.


----------



## Percheron Girl (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello to you jpost! And thank you for welcoming me to this site - now I'm welcoming you, lol! Never been into dressage - did a couple dressage schooling shows - but it was too structured for me and my horse at the time! Where is Hampstead? I've got a few friends & relatives near OC!


----------



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks for the reply guys. It's nice to feel welcomed


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Really sorry you weren't welcomed earlier.  

Hi and welcome :wink:


----------

